# Evelyn's first Thanksgiving, ride in a swing and Christmas dress



## Alison (Nov 26, 2006)

Since our family was apart for Thanksgiving we documented the day with some photos for Aubrey 

1. No, I didn't start eating before everyone was seated....why would you think that?






2. Yes, she ate it all!





3. If I finish all of this there is more, right?!





4. Mmmmmmm





5. Is that pie? I saved room for pie!





6. I think I'm done. 





7. This is supposed to be fun?





8. Can I be done now?





9. Grandma! Save me!





10. Nope, I'm not looking and you can't make me





11. If I clap will you go away?





12. I'm not smiling, either





13. Okay, but just one little smile


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 26, 2006)

Alison, she is sooooo cute!!!!!  I love these photos.  Her little dress is super cute too!


----------



## Chase (Nov 26, 2006)

That is scary how big she is getting...hasn't been THAT long since I've seen her and wow. Too cute


----------



## Corry (Nov 26, 2006)

Aaaw!!!! I love this series! Thanks so much for sharing, Alison!


----------



## Alison (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed them  I got the boys some sweaters, this weeks challenge is to get a photo with all of them for Holiday cards :shock:


----------



## DLozada (Nov 27, 2006)

very, very precious little girl!  what is her age?


----------



## Alison (Nov 27, 2006)

DLozada said:
			
		

> very, very precious little girl!  what is her age?



Thank you! She is almost 11 months old


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my Alison!

She is adorable.  Love the swing pictures with her little socks and shoes! She certainly did enjoy her meal!  I'm sure Aubrey loved them.


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Nov 27, 2006)

These are awesome..I love that first one...she is so cute and getting so big...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, she is beginning to resemble her brothers a LOT these days. I am surprised. She was so very much like her dad, but now I clearly see Chris (our Pigeon Chaser!) in her! What a big girl she has become ... it was only in April when you took the photo of Andreas holding her as a really tiny baby.


----------



## Alison (Nov 29, 2006)

I know, she's growing so fast! I agree that she resembles Christopher though most people say she looks more like Lucas (I don't see it). It's hard for me to imagine that when we were in DC she was younger than Brenden is now! A baby is such a magical being, but watching them grow up is an amazing journey too. So, while I am sad her very first year of life is coming to an end I'm looking forward to all the new things she will do....and she's going to have to talk a LOT to get a word in between her brothers :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Nov 29, 2006)

I see a heck of a lot of Christopher in #9!


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 30, 2006)

there super cute!! they deff got an AWWWWW out of me!!!


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 30, 2006)

I love 13! That's no blooper. =P


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 30, 2006)

wow!  I can't even get my three year old to eat that much food!  lol

She is so cute and those are awesome pictures.:thumbup:


----------

